# Notebook rechnet alle 2 Sekunden



## d4k4 (14. März 2003)

Tja also seit gestern stimmt was mit meinem Notebook nicht. Alle 2 Sekunden rechnet der Prozessor irgendwas. Also wenn ich z.b. nur die Maus hin und herbeweget stockt sie alle 2 sekunden kurz und auch das arbeiten  mit anderen Programmen ist zur Qual geworden.
Als ich ihn gestartet habe, hat er am Anfang Probleme mit der Soundausgabe gehabt, sprich er konnte z.b. keine Lieder mehr in Winamp abspielen. er ist die ganze zeit zum nächsten Lied weitergesprungen. deshalb habe ich auch gedacht es liegt an der Soundkarte, aber nachdem ich neugestartet hatte, habe ich wieder Sound gehabt, aber das mit dem im Hintergrund rechnen bleibt. Hat wer eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Paule (14. März 2003)

hast du irgentwas besonderes an deinem system gemacht , bevor das problem auftrat ? hast du schonmal das os neuinstalliert ?


----------



## d4k4 (14. März 2003)

nein ich hab nichts anderes als sonst gemacht. os wollt ich noch nicht neuinstallieren, solang es vieleicht eine andere möglichkeit gibt


----------



## Paule (14. März 2003)

hmm , komisch....
ist er vielleicht sehr heiss und da ist was kaputtgegangen , oder die hd ist zu lange gelaufen und nervt jetzt oder so , das wars bei mir zumindestens ...


----------



## d4k4 (14. März 2003)

hm schlecht, naja werde mal heut abend xp neu installieren.


----------



## eViLaSh (14. März 2003)

schau mal in den taskmanager, ob da irgendein "nichterwünschtes" programm in hintergrund ressourcen frisst !

oder lass mal nen virenscanner drüberlaufen, oder adaware...


----------



## d4k4 (14. März 2003)

als hintergrundmässig läuft da nix, ausser der leerlaufprozess oder svhost ist was besonderes


----------



## Jamonit (21. März 2003)

svchost ist wichtig, ist sozusagen die treibersammlung von windows..


----------



## d4k4 (24. März 2003)

aber gleich 4 mal? und das der leerlaufprozess immer bei 99 steht ist auch normal?


----------



## dfd1 (24. März 2003)

Der Leerlaufprozess zeigt eingentlich, wieviel Kapazität (in %) dein Prozzi noch frei hat. Darum auch der Name Leerlaufprozess.

Ist kein eingentlicher Prozess sondern vom jedem System gegeben, da der Prozzi immer irgend welche Dummy-Daten berechnet, wenn er nichts zu tun hat. Darum wird der Prozzi auch im Leerlauf warm


----------



## Carndret (29. März 2003)

Wenn du XP drauf hast, kann es sein, dass du außversehen bei der Suche von Dateien "Beim nächsten mal schneller Suchen" (oder so) aktiviert hast. Dann macht er ständig eine Index Datei von der Festplatte um Dateien schneller zu finden.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo man das abschalten kann (wenn's das ist). Vielleicht bringt dir da die Windowshilfe etwas.


----------



## Rettungsdackel (29. März 2003)

da würd i sagen - erstmal mit den xp-powertoys zurück auf die normale suchen (unter explorer und etwas weiter unten) stellen und dann befindet sich dort eine verknüpfung zum inizierungsdienst (unter suchoptionen) --> kannste da ausstellen und wenn dir die neue suche besser gefällt kannste sie ja auch wieder zurück stellen (sry anders weis i net)


----------



## d4k4 (3. April 2003)

hm das mit dem schneller suchen scheints auch nicht zu sein


----------

